# Handgun Buck



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I picked up my mount from last year's Deer Gun Season and was very pleased with it. This is my first deer with a handgun and it just happened to be a buck. I thought the "sneak mount" would be different, plus, I wanted it to be different than the other mounts, since this one was killed with a handgun. 

The handgun buck is the one on the far right. 





Bowhunter57


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Looks nice.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

good job! what type of gun did you use and what caliber? How far was the shot? give us some details! Deer looks really nice they did a great job on it.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, that's a sweet mount. Well done.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

shot1buck said:


> good job! what type of gun did you use and what caliber? How far was the shot? give us some details! Deer looks really nice they did a great job on it.


shot1buck,
Thank you! I was using a 44 Mag. Ruger Super Redhawk with a 9 1/2" barrel and a Sight Mark Ultra Shot Reflex holographic sight. I was using a hard cast 240gr. SWC bullet, but will be changing to a Hornady XTP 240gr. JHP bullet.

The shot was 58 yards and it broke both shoulders. He walked off and laid down within 80 yards. I watched him as I walked (very slowly) and closed the distance for a killing shot...for the next 3 hours. He got up and laid back down 7 times. I didn't want a running shot and I didn't want to lose him, so I kept reminding myself..."patience is the hunter".

Finally, at 40 yards he stood up and faced me, so I put one in his brisket and dropped him. I quickly ran up to him, as he was struggling to get to his feet and swinging his antlers at me. I shot him from 15 feet through both lungs.

I've been hunting with handguns for many years, but this was my first deer kill and second year hunting for deer with a handgun. I loved it and when I hunt during the gun season it will always be with a handgun. 







Bowhunter57


----------



## BuckeyeKid (Jun 16, 2014)

That's awesome! I've never hunted with a handgun but think it would be fun and extremely challenging! Congrats!


----------

